# New here with TSH question



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi! My name is Sara and I've had many classic symptoms of Hypothyroidism for a few years now including the feeling of food getting stuck in my throat at times. I haven't had medical insurance until now, so I am finally beginning the process of testing and feeling better. I had my first visit with my GP last week and she was very sweet and attentive, but thinks my issue is acid reflux and PMS. The only thyroid test she asked for was the TSH which came back at 3.4. While the lab considers that in their normal range, when I did some research I saw it should be closer to .5-2.0.

My question is, with a TSH of 3.4 and hypo symptoms, should I ask for the more in depth tests? She did feel my throat and didn't mention feeling anything but I swear I can see/feel my thyroid. I am not a medical professional so I could just be imagining it, but from the research I've done online it looks like it to me.

Thanks!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

If you haven't had one in awhile, I would suggest getting a full thyroid panel including the TSH, Free T4, Free T3 and antibodies. Even though your TSH is in the normal range, doesn't mean that one of your other levels isn't off. Also, as you found out most people don't feel their best unless the are between 1 and 2 with their TSH. You might be one of those people. Further, if you are feeling difficulty swallowing, I would ask to have an ultrasound of my thyroid. If you haven't had an RAU done, then I would request that too. All these things is the only way to get a full picture and since you have insurance right now it would probably be wise.

Acid reflux and digestion issues are also common with thyroid disease.

What other symptoms are you having?

Are you on medication? If so, what kind and dosage?


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for your response  Here is my laundry list of symptoms:

Always tired, get 8+ hours of sleep and still can't get out of bed
Cold
Low body temp (was 97.4 at the Dr. last week)
Feeling out of sorts all the time, can't finish sentences, very spacey
heavy menstruation
Recently shortened menstrual cycle, averaging 26 days now instead of my usual 32
Sore neck and shoulders
thick scalloped tongue
heart palpatations
hair loss
Weight gain (about 10lbs)

I am on no medications at the moment. I guess my thought is since the TSH is within the normal range of some labs, is it close enough to normal that I don't need to do further testing for Hypo? I hate to diagnose myself, but with my symptoms I feel like it should be looked into further to give me a more definite answer as to whether or not I do have thyroid issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> Thank you for your response  Here is my laundry list of symptoms:
> 
> Always tired, get 8+ hours of sleep and still can't get out of bed
> Cold
> ...


Ah; yeah!! Welcome to the board!










I read your first post as well and thyroid would be a suspect.

So...............there are other tests that are necessary besides the TSH as Desertbloom has pointed out.

You can have TSH in normal range and still be mighty ill because of a misbehaving thyroid due to antibodies.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And, if you have this stuck in the throat problem, you really should insist on a sonogram if not RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Stand in front of a mirror, take a sip of water, tilt head back and swallow. Observe! Do you see a goiter on either side or both sides? You know your body best. When you towel dry your neck or wash it w/a washrag, does it hurt a bit? Mine did.

Do you have any swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle area? Side of neck etc.?

Macroglossia is a true sign.
http://www.ehow.com/about_5449510_thyroid-symptoms-mouth.html

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/The+d...hyroidism.+(Featured+CME+Topic:...-a086743742


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Andros said:


> Do you have any swollen lymph nodes in the clavicle area? Side of neck etc.?


I just found yesterday a pea size bump under the skin about 2 inches above my clavicle on the right side of my neck. I thought I had one behind my ear as well, but the doc said it was just a cyst. What is this a sign of? The doc ran a bunch of random labs including blood count and everything came up in the normal range, so I am hoping that rules out any type of cancer.

As for neck pain, It is more tight and uncomfortable than it is painful. I think I see my thyroid when I swallow, a bit more on my right side than my left. I tried to take a pic but it didn't come out very well.


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

So I e-mailed my doc and was told that my symptoms are every day aches and pains and it is easy to point to the thyroid to explain them, but it most likely isn't. She said anything under 5 they don't treat, but would give me a low dose of levothroid (sp?) to see if that made me feel better. She also told me that TSH is all they check for and that is all they treat and the FT3 no one tests for anymore (I asked for the Free T3/Free T4).

Not sure where to go from here. She might be right, it may all just be nothing so I don't know if I should push for the further testing or just take the meds and see if that helps me feel better. Any advice on advocating for myself in a situation like this? I am with Kaiser if that makes any difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> I just found yesterday a pea size bump under the skin about 2 inches above my clavicle on the right side of my neck. I thought I had one behind my ear as well, but the doc said it was just a cyst. What is this a sign of? The doc ran a bunch of random labs including blood count and everything came up in the normal range, so I am hoping that rules out any type of cancer.
> 
> As for neck pain, It is more tight and uncomfortable than it is painful. I think I see my thyroid when I swallow, a bit more on my right side than my left. I tried to take a pic but it didn't come out very well.


Oooooooooooookay! I am going to absolutely urge you to insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) as this sounds very suspicious.

Swollen lymphs are often suggestive of papillary cancer of the thyroid. Combine that with pain; there may be something afoot which needs to be caught early on.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/papillary.html

Take water in your mouth and swallow in front of a mirror. You can see "it" better that way.


----------

